# Medical cert from doctor, what does it mean?



## Bubbly Scot (21 Aug 2009)

I had to go to doctor yesterday during the working day and she gave me a medical certificate stating that I am unable to work for three days.

Talking to a friend, he said that I cannot return to work during this three days for legal/insurance reasons. I had thought I might be able to return tomorrow which I think is day 3.

If the cert is dated yesterday, does that include yesterday in the three days, in other words, I would be due back at work on Sunday? am scheduled to work the weekend)

Can I return to work before that if I think I'm fit?


----------



## becky (21 Aug 2009)

I would include yesterday as day 1.


----------



## mathepac (21 Aug 2009)

You cannot return to work until you are examined by the doctor again certified as fit for work.  Day of examination is usually counted as Day 1


----------



## becky (21 Aug 2009)

mathepac said:


> You cannot return to work until you are examined by the doctor again certified as fit for work. Day of examination is usually counted as Day 1


 
I can understand that for an illness where the doctor asks you to come back not in this case.


----------



## Brighid (21 Aug 2009)

Bubbly your certificate states that you are unfit for work for 3 days, that is yesterday, today and tomorrow. I believe that the company would be negligent in allowing you back to work during this certified illnes period.


----------



## Purple (21 Aug 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I had to go to doctor yesterday during the working day and she gave me a medical certificate stating that I am unable to work for three days.
> 
> Talking to a friend, he said that I cannot return to work during this three days for legal/insurance reasons. I had thought I might be able to return tomorrow which I think is day 3.
> 
> ...



It does seem stupid that even if you feel fine you can't go back to work (I would go back if I was better, no matter what the cert said, unless there was a risk of infecting others).
In future ask your doctor to write "a maximum of three days" on the cert.


----------



## becky (21 Aug 2009)

Purple said:


> It does seem stupid that even if you feel fine you can't go back to work (I would go back if I was better, no matter what the cert said, unless there was a risk of infecting others).
> In future ask your doctor to write "a maximum of three days" on the cert.


 
That's a good idea.


----------



## Staples (21 Aug 2009)

..


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Aug 2009)

I expect the doctor dated that cert. therefore that is day *1*
You should not return to work until the 3 days are up unless the doctor allows it. Check with him/her if you wish to return earlier


----------



## Bubbly Scot (21 Aug 2009)

SOrry for the multi quote reply, have been spaced out on drugs all afternoon  legally prescribed I hasten to add!



mathepac said:


> You cannot return to work until you are examined by the doctor again certified as fit for work.  Day of examination is usually counted as Day 1



She never said about going back to see her. I had a sore shoulder which i told a collegue about when I arrived at work...she thought it would be funny to then slap me hard right where it hurt. This made it worse, (I will never forget the pain as I crumbled to the floor) hence the trip to the doctor who diagnosed a pulled muscle in my neck/shoulder. I think she gave me a three day cert. to ensure I was kept away from idiots who think that sort of behaviour is funny.



Brighid said:


> Bubbly your certificate states that you are unfit for work for 3 days, that is yesterday, today and tomorrow. I believe that the company would be negligent in allowing you back to work during this certified illnes period.



Boss said take all the time I need but I know he wouldn't argue if I went back before my cert expired.



Purple said:


> It does seem stupid that even if you feel fine you can't go back to work (I would go back if I was better, no matter what the cert said, unless there was a risk of infecting others).
> In future ask your doctor to write "a maximum of three days" on the cert.





Black Sheep said:


> I expect the doctor dated that cert. therefore that is day *1*
> You should not return to work until the 3 days are up unless the doctor allows it. Check with him/her if you wish to return earlier



I don't actually think I'll be fit for work tomorrow anyway. Hopefully I'll get back on Sunday but probably on restricted duties which I'm sure will be accomodated.


----------



## mathepac (21 Aug 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> ... have been spaced out on drugs all afternoon ...


You lucky thing. 


Bubbly Scot said:


> ... legally prescribed I hasten to add! ...


even better.


Bubbly Scot said:


> ... she thought it would be funny to then slap me hard right where it hurt. This made it worse, ...


Ouch! I know a few slappers too but I keep away from them.


----------

